# OnA



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

What does anyone think that this merger will mean for OnA and Ron and Fez. I know that if they are dropped i will be thinking very hard about dropping my sub.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

It depends on how much power Mel has given Hoo Hoo. O&A was not the deciding factor in my choosing XM over Sirius as High Voltage was a premium channel when I bought my truck. Since it became a regular channel I have come to enjoy listening to O&A and the rest of the crew. I have not listened to R&F enough to say whether I would miss them or not. I think the pests would rise up and cause enough of a stink to prevent them from getting the boot They got O&A back on D* when D* dropped High Voltage from The XM lineup.

The main problem I see is where to place them the merged service. I can't see them being on Hoo Hoo 100. O&A will have to be on their own channel because they go head to head with Hoo Hoo with their FM/XM simulcast show.


----------



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

This is one of the things taht is confusing me. i have been a pest since the WNEW days in new york. 

Mel is going to be CEo of the combined company but Gary will be Chairman. the chairman is a higher position then CEO yet mel went on Hoo Hoo's show and was talking like he had the hiring/Firing authority. My Knowledge of business is that the Chairman of the board has final say and he will be an XM Guy.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

I think howard will put o&a on in afternoons and kick bubba out


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

Mrpalmer420 said:


> This is one of the things taht is confusing me. i have been a pest since the WNEW days in new york.
> 
> Mel is going to be CEo of the combined company but Gary will be Chairman. the chairman is a higher position then CEO yet mel went on Hoo Hoo's show and was talking like he had the hiring/Firing authority. My Knowledge of business is that the Chairman of the board has final say and he will be an XM Guy.


The CEO runs the business and makes the business decisions. The board hires/fires the CEO and oversees the company. Mel definately has the power to hire/fire.

but, they'll keep both on their own channels. Contracts are hard to break. But, Mel was pretty clear that once the FM deal is up for O&A, if they stay on, there will be no more combined XM/FM deals.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

the O&A fm deal has to go now


----------



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

pez2002 said:


> I think howard will put o&a on in afternoons and kick bubba out


I think the boys would never want to be on a Hoo Hoo Channel. Howard already tried to control them and they will not take it a second time.


----------

